# Thought you guys down here would get a kick out of this.



## SemperFiDawg (Aug 29, 2020)

Courtesy of the Babylon Bee.


----------



## ambush80 (Aug 30, 2020)

The Babylon Bee has quite a strong track record of being frightfully prophetic with their satire.  Good comedy has always served to entertain and enlighten.


----------



## SemperFiDawg (Aug 30, 2020)

ambush80 said:


> The Babylon Bee has quite a strong track record of being frightfully prophetic with their satire.  Good comedy has always served to entertain and enlighten.


----------

